# Look at this predator! Just got him tonight...



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Found him on my road on the way to the store today. He hung out with us for the day, and was released out back this evening.


----------



## PaDogKiller (Mar 23, 2010)

NICE! Are they common where you live?


----------



## Uriah Wurst (Apr 23, 2010)

that gives me the heebie jeebies!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Uriah Wurst said:


> that gives me the heebie jeebies!


Uriah, here in West Texas, in the first week of July, tarantulas come out in force. The ones out here are black and are bad about jumping at you when you get too close to them. I have seen them jump as far as 3 feet. The ones around Austin where Chris is a more docile species than ours but they are bigger too. Watching my barn cats stalking them can be a real hoot.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

When I lived north of Tucson they used to be all over the place when it rained, the water would run down their holes and flush them out. It was pretty cool.


----------



## yotecatslayer34 (Jan 30, 2010)

*Haha, cool Chris- thanks for sharing.*


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

Do those have venom or not?


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Apparently they are pretty common here? Non-venomous and rarely bite at all according to what I have read. I am not a native Texan though so I don't really know anything about them. This guy was pretty aggressive when I first found him and went into some threatening looking karate stance.









Here is a link to the Wikipedia page on them: Texas brown tarantula - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

On a side note..... look what I found on my garage a couple of days ago. Texas is starting to give me the willies!


----------



## GritGuy (Jan 31, 2010)

We have them here as well in the desert where I hunt a lot, not that species, but a smaller known as the trap door tarantula, always see them in the fall mornings out trying to get some quick sun , brought one home once and set it on the kitchen counter then called in the family LOL wow never heard the wife scream so loud, kids thought it way cool.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

Eeekkkk!!! I'll stay in the up--i'm glad they weren't out this winter when i was staying around princeton--allen area


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> Apparently they are pretty common here? Non-venomous and rarely bite at all according to what I have read. I am not a native Texan though so I don't really know anything about them. This guy was pretty aggressive when I first found him and went into some threatening looking karate stance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now those things you want to watch out for! A centipede is very poisonous and leaves a nasty bite.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Tarantulas will bite although it is not poisonous. It is likened to a bee sting. They can be made into aquarium type pets and will let you hold them or crawl around on you. Sudden movement is usually what causes them to bite.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

hassell said:


> Correct bar-d, there's a version of that one but a lot fatter body in Costa Rica that's poison is as bad as a snake, had one fall out of a tree on me while sleeping, its weight woke me and I just swatted it away, asked the locals about them, very very poisonous, Ha! Checked my sleeping areas better next time?


I'll bet you did!


----------

